# How many of you are bad about repeating commands?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm soooooooooo bad about repeating myself and baby talking Mia. She's really smart and sometimes I don't give her enough time to even finish her command. I blame it on my mom brain. I'm always in mom mode and repeat myself with the kids too.:doh:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Me, as a matter of fact we are doing some back training right now because the worst one we neglected was come.....so we are back to square one on 3 of them.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I'm soooooooooo bad about repeating myself and baby talking Mia. She's really smart and sometimes I don't give her enough time to even finish her command. I blame it on my mom brain. I'm always in mom mode and repeat myself with the kids too.:doh:


Oh I can soooo relate to what you are saying!!!! I do it too. I know better but repeat myself to both kids and dogs. But I'm working on it with both.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

guilty  its defiantly impatiences on my part- not lack of knowledge on theirs


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Get in line! I am constantly being reminded by my trainer to NOT repeat a command. It is the kiss of death for a competition dog because you only get 1 command in the ring.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

haha I have a sliiight feeling I may have..sort of.. prompted this? xD

But I can be.. depends if Ive got my hea don straight or not.
The rest of my family is terrible, but however much i tell them not to repeat, they're too stubborn to stop.
Its led to quite a few difficulties with the speed in which doggie does things :/


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

although, I have to say, when Ocsi and I did our CGC test, I only asked him to do something once and he did it for me- so in my defense, I do remember when it counts


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Leooonie said:


> haha I have a sliiight feeling I may have..sort of.. prompted this? xD
> 
> But I can be.. depends if Ive got my hea don straight or not.
> The rest of my family is terrible, but however much i tell them not to repeat, they're too stubborn to stop.
> Its led to quite a few difficulties with the speed in which doggie does things :/


Yeah you did but it's okay cause I wanted to feel like I wasn't alone. We all make mistakes and since I really honestly feel confident with her excellent responsiveness to me as a puppy, I'm considering obedience as a sport for her.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm bad for this, especially if I'm distracted and not really paying attention to what I'm doing. I'm much better during obedience training, but day to day, yep I could do better!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

*Raises hand* *hangs head in shame* Yep - I do it, but I know better and I TRY to remember to only say it once...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been guilty of this too, but lately I've been stopping myself a lot more, and if after the FIRST command she hasn't responded, then she gets 'corrected'. I say 'corrected' but I mean I get her to do whatever it was I told her to, whether it was to sit or down or whatever. I used to just say it again to 'correct' her into doing it, but of course that was encouraging her to wait for the second (or third) command, so now it's one command or you'll be put in the position anyway. lol!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Leooonie said:


> haha I have a sliiight feeling I may have..sort of.. prompted this? xD
> 
> But I can be.. depends if Ive got my hea don straight or not.
> The rest of my family is terrible, but however much i tell them not to repeat, they're too stubborn to stop.
> Its led to quite a few difficulties with the speed in which doggie does things :/


I can relate to this so much. I only repeat myself with "rollover" for some reason... I think we're improving after I caught myself repeating it like 5 times last week though ahahaha. 
My mom is sooo bad with this. She asks him to do things, but uses the wrong words. Like saying "let go" instead of "drop it". I tell her she needs to say "drop it" or else he doesn't know what she wants, but she doesn't seem to listen much hahah. She says it over and over again, like "letgo, letgo, letgo". She's getting better though with constant reminders from me, lol. We're all learning


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm another one! 
I'm working on it, it helps that we have just purchased a long line, since my other key mistake is to issue commands when I can't enforce a response.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Nope nope nope - can't do it. It has been too ingrained in my head NOT to repeat a command. One of my trainers once said to me "how many dogs do you have there?". LOL - that stopped it right in it's tracks! :rofl:

Actually, it's funny - when I am at work, I am usually in the lab or the office and I can hear people out front with their dogs "sit, sit... sit... sit, sit, sit" and all I can think is "Jeez... how many dogs do they have with them?".

If I don't get the response I want, we "reset" the situation and start over. My kids are pretty good and if they are not responding, it's usually my problem - not theirs.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sure I do it, but I guess I don't pay very close attention. I don't repeat commands 10 times or anything. I am going to pay closer attention and work on it. I think this thread is going to do a lot of good.

I noticed over Christmas that my SIL's Spoo actually waits for the 3rd command before obeying.:doh: I listened to my mom tell her dog to "go to bed" at least 15 times tonight too. I bit my tongue, I've tried to explain it to her but I don't think she cares. Dudley is a stubborn, little 14 yr old terrier w/ memory problems (head injury) and a very rough start in life. I don't think my mom thinks it's worth it to change things at this point and I don't think I'm going to get anywhere w/ her.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Guilty. More than anything it's lack of patience while he's learning and a little on the slower side to respond. Actually, I think it's the teenager's fault. (that's my story and I'm sticking to it LOL!) I'm used to having to repeat myself over and over...over and over... with the teenager. As such I don't just repeat the command to Jasper, the second round usually includes "I said". Next thing you know I'll be telling him that he must do it "because I said so" LOL.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG HC, I think that Harry has that 3rd time is the charm thing going to. Oops.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

KPoos said:


> OMG HC, I think that Harry has that 3rd time is the charm thing going to. Oops.


I know it sounds crazy but I swear Paddy smirks when he does it. He is a good example of too smart for his own good. I love it!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harry isn't too bad but he will occasionally get like that if he gets excited. He tunes you out and focuses only on what he wants. I have been able to teach him a number of silly tricks though.LOL


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup, I too am among the guilty! I'm glad I taught Chagall hand signals, he really responds well to them and I seldom find myself "repeating" them. I do, however, find myself repeating verbal commands at times, knowing full well it's a no-no. But even more so, I overhear my husband doing it (especially, "off-off-off!!!") and have to gently remind him, and ask him to remind me, not to do it. He's sensitive and gets a bit insulted, but Chagall seems to enjoy watching "mom" and "dad" do this dance. I swear that pooch knows exactly what he's been asked to do the first time but apparently he enjoys being lobbied a bit. lol!! You people make me feel so much better about my poodle parenting! I know my little boy is always a step or two ahead of me, thank goodness he's patient with me and has a very forgiving nature. If there's a reverse universe where he gets to be in charge of me someday, I know he'll excel.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't really repeat the command so much as if they don't obey immediately I will say their name. So I guess that's kind of the same thing. They really should obey the first time every time without any more prompting. I'm going to work on that! Right now I have two adolescents (Jackson and George) so it takes extra effort to do it all properly. And I will admit that I often fail.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It's next to impossible to train together. I've found that if I want to work with Mia, Harry needs to be out of the way and visa versa.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Nope, I don't repete commands. It's actually one of my pet peves, no offense to anyone as I know how hard it is to break habits! I had a trainer tell me this... "If your dog is across the road and you need to tell him to stay in order for him not to get hit by a car, you don't want to have to tell him more than once, because by the second or third time, it may be too late!" I guess that made enough sense to me, not to repeat the commands. 

I tell my student's that their most


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I used to be Really good about not repeating commands! I have gotten more lax the older he gets though. It just doesnt bother me as much to work on it more. If i use my "mommy" voice then he listens the first time. Generally though, a good finger snap will work without repeating. He is so good and well mannered in general that it isnt something i worry about. 
With a new puppy i will set the one command only ground rules for a long time. Then, who knows.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I have noticed that as Mandy who was 2 in Dec and Casey who is 2 this month got trained I got lax and all of a sudden I have 2 dogs that aren't up to snuff on the sit stay commands LOL.
I to will spend the spring working on it as with some new commands to go with the new rules in the new house


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I rarely use verbal cues, but when I do, I say it once. With 3 SPoodles, I frequently whisper cues when I'm training - they're competitive with each other in being "first" to do whatever it is I'm asking, because training sessions are fun games we play, and they love it when they win the prize! Hence the intense focus on me and only me. 

Most of our communication (inside, or when out and about) is through hand signals or body language, which is what I prefer, because they're always in tune with my body language.


----------

